# Fish in local stream:



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi,
I caught this little fella in a stream near our house, took picture and let him go.
There are a few other species swimming around...
Do you know what it is? Baby carp?


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

looks like a baby bass.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Could be a shiner or darter or a dace, not sure.

Check this site it has a list of a lot, if not all, species endemic in the province and pictures.

http://ecometrix.ca/fishdb/fish_list.php


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Would be nice to find this fish









Rainbow darter.
The map shows that they live in the area.
Very beautiful fish.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

You can find them in cold water riverines in the oak ridges marine area.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Jsu said:


> You can find them in cold water riverines in the oak ridges marine area.


Is it a specific area in GTA?


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

someone is selling them 
http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-RAINBOW-DARTER-FISH-W0QQAdIdZ209753973


----------



## thename123 (Dec 13, 2009)

mauve said:


> Would be nice to find this fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...my local ponds dont even have notable fish let alone fish like these.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

mauve said:


> someone is selling them
> http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-RAINBOW-DARTER-FISH-W0QQAdIdZ209753973


If the provincial government notices, they are in trouble unless they have a permit. Even with a permit, it may be illegal to sell them.

Darters are found in clear streams with a fair bit of current. They like it cool and won't do well with tropicals.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Jsu said:


> You can find them in cold water riverines in the oak ridges marine area.





mauve said:


> Is it a specific area in GTA?


Oak Ridges Moraine, Richmond Hill, just south of Aurora, where I live


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Holidays said:


> Oak Ridges Moraine, Richmond Hill, just south of Aurora, where I live


Did you actually see any?
I am interested to take a trip.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

mauve said:


> Did you actually see any?
> I am interested to take a trip.


oh, I thought you wanted to know where oak ridges is in GTA, no I haven't seen any, in lake wilcox maybe? I would like to catch a fish though for my aquarium, one of these days.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Wilcox lake probably doesn't have any fish unless someone released them there. It was never connected to any other body of water.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I've seen people fish there, I don't know if they caught any...I think there is a sign there about catching bass on a certain month.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

You wont catch rainbows darters there. It is a very poor quality lake with no movement of water. the lake is manifested with algea and it smells. Darters perfer small cold water creeks and stream. Try Uxbridge. Heres how you can catch them. Buy a minnow trap from canadian tire and use dog food as bait. Put the trap in a very covered area and leave it there overnight or over more than two hour period. DO NOT wait around or have a picnic near the trap, you will scare them away. 

Good luck


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

characinfan said:


> Wilcox lake probably doesn't have any fish unless someone released them there. It was never connected to any other body of water.


Wilcox lake holds the record for the largest largemouth bass in Canada - so yes there are fish in there!

Not sure what the fish population is like now, but it was good back in the day.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I've seen those in the Rouge River.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> I've seen those in the Rouge River.


What location?
I also read somewhere in a forum that this place is a good spot for Rainbow darters http://maps.google.ca/maps?oe=utf-8...c=A&ved=0CBUQpQY&sa=X&ei=-wUPTL-pMoOWyASlm_Uy


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

NVES said:


> Wilcox lake holds the record for the largest largemouth bass in Canada - .....


you sure about that?

Yes there are fish in it, but record or even close to one in that lake????


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> you sure about that?
> 
> Yes there are fish in it, but record or even close to one in that lake????


Sorry I got the wrong lake, it's Preston lake (just around the corner). 
Largemouth bass record 10.43 lbs caught in Preston Lake on Aug 26/76.
http://www.notjustfishing.com/Fishing/records.shtml


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

If you want to keep lake caught fish I advise you not to broadcast it unless you have a permit


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

NVES said:


> Sorry I got the wrong lake, it's Preston lake (just around the corner).
> Largemouth bass record 10.43 lbs caught in Preston Lake on Aug 26/76.
> http://www.notjustfishing.com/Fishing/records.shtml


How do you get onto the lake? is there a public dock?


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

All you need is a fishing license. Be careful with smaller fish. many spiece of minnows are endanger.



Philip.Chan.92 said:


> If you want to keep lake caught fish I advise you not to broadcast it unless you have a permit


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Here's the baitfish regulations (Rainbow Darters are on it) followed by how you can (should) catch them... with a license of course.

http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/en/Business/LetsFish/2ColumnSubPage/198684.html

http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/en/Business/LetsFish/2ColumnSubPage/STEL02_165361.html


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Haynes Lake (my friend said they have some there / a very small lake) and there this puddle that connected to Haynes Lake at Bethersa Side Road, seen a few small fishes there

Lesile + Bethesa Side Road


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

I think the best would be just hop in a car and go outside the city. Looking at the map I see hundreds of creeks and small lakes...
Adventure. You never know what you gonna find. Banded KillieFish, perhaps?
Don't even have to keep them, just take photos


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Here is photos of some N.American darters:


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

wow those are amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

Theres a nice creek behind my house. ill set up a trap and see if theres any in there.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Jsu said:


> Theres a nice creek behind my house. ill set up a trap and see if theres any in there.


Take pics, will you?


----------



## thename123 (Dec 13, 2009)

mauve said:


>


FAVOURITE!!!!


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Here is a good article about keeping the darters
http://www.nanfa.org/articles/acdarteraquariums.shtml


----------



## thename123 (Dec 13, 2009)

Jsu said:


> Theres a nice creek behind my house. ill set up a trap and see if theres any in there.


Please inform us on these fish requiremnts as I for one would love to know how to take care of them


----------



## taillight (May 19, 2009)

lake wilcox use to have a pike santuary close to yonge st with bridges so you could see the fish spawn. now i think there is a housing development on it.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

mauve said:


> Take pics, will you?


Sorry dont have a camera. Ill try my best to ID them if i catch any.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

I went to grenadier pond (high park) today and saw a sunfish "orgy".
There are several varieties, and they are "doing it" right at the shore, you can see eggs and all. If I had under water camera some video would be easy to make.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I have a pair of banded Fundulus diaphanus, they really aren't all that much to look at.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Darkside said:


> I have a pair of banded Fundulus diaphanus, they really aren't all that much to look at.


I want some. Source?


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I picked them up as miscellaneous fish at Big Al's in Mississauga. If you check the feeder tanks there sometimes they have interesting fish. I've picked up dwarf pikes there before as well.


----------



## frozen-fire (Jul 25, 2006)

Yup, you must have a permit to keep game fish in Ontario. 
It is ILLEGAL to transport live fish.

The fish the OP caught in the river is a baby carp.

Rainbow darters are nice, but I prefer the amazing colours on wild brook trout in cold headwater streams. Really fun catching them on ultralight tackle.


----------



## frozen-fire (Jul 25, 2006)

Here's a smaller one with amazing red spotting I caught a couple months ago.


----------



## frozen-fire (Jul 25, 2006)

Here you can see their very neat vermiculation patterning on the backs.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Those brook trout look like enormous celestial pearl danios. The ones in the first two pics do anyways. Anyone else think so?


----------

